# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: net user

## gold200460

سلام
توی ویندوز سرور 2012 من از دستور net user  استفاده کردم برای تغییر پسورد بعد از اجرای دستور بهم پیام داد ?more  منتظر پاسخ شد منم وارد کردم 1 الان دیگه با پسورد قبلی و پس جدید بالا نمی یاد اصلا این more? چیه تا حالا بر نخورده بودم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

